# Tundramammut-teuer ,teuer



## ZWERGENBIER-ALKI (20. November 2008)

Tja ,ich war in dalaran und hab mir mal das tundrammut angeguckt.boah ist das teuer-20000g!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetz frag ich euch ;wie farmt IHR denn gold für dieses wunderbare taximount? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich persönlcih spar einfach die questbelohnungen zusammen.und kobaltbarren gehen auch gut ab im ah. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps:man kann ja mal wenn man das mount hat mal ein taxiunternehmen für lowchars gründen.Preise verhandelbar!


----------



## Xandars (20. November 2008)

kannst dir auch das für 800g oder für 60marken bzw 3x30marken holen .. ^^

und ausserdem kostet es "nur" 18.999gold 99kupfer 99 silber ((oder 98) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




---> ich nehm mein chopper ---> ingi ftw


----------



## Garnalem (20. November 2008)

Ich hab es schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexor (20. November 2008)

Ich hab mir für 720g mit meinem Hexer lieber den Bären gekauft.. der ist wenigstens bezahlbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. November 2008)

Ich hols mir für Marken (:
Bekomme eh nie im Leben 20k her ;D


----------



## Ashaqun (20. November 2008)

Was kann denn dieses Mount so besonderes? Ich habe es erst einmal gesehen. Offensichtlich kann man da noch nen Händler draufpacken und zu zweit reiten, oder?
Allerdings frage ich mich ernsthaft, was das bringen soll. Fliegen wird man ja mit dem Teil wohl nicht können. Wieso sollte man einen anderen mitnehmen können? Es hat doch sowieso jeder sein eigenes Mount und Händler finden sich überall. Wo ist also der Zweck dieses Teiles?


----------



## Xelyna (20. November 2008)

Kuckst du




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. November 2008)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Was kann denn dieses Mount so besonderes? Ich habe es erst einmal gesehen. Offensichtlich kann man da noch nen Händler draufpacken und zu zweit reiten, oder?
> Allerdings frage ich mich ernsthaft, was das bringen soll. Fliegen wird man ja mit dem Teil wohl nicht können. Wieso sollte man einen anderen mitnehmen können? Es hat doch sowieso jeder sein eigenes Mount und Händler finden sich überall. Wo ist also der Zweck dieses Teiles?



Diese Mount beherbergt einen Händler und einen Reparateur.
Wenn du beide (vorübergehend) ablädst kannst du zwei Gruppenmitglieder mitnehmen.

Sinn

1) Fun
2) Angeben
3) sieht einfach super genial aus, also Freude fürs Auge
4) Ersatz für Repbot in Innies, in denen man aufmounten kann
5) Hilfe für Zerstreute in Innies, in denen man aufmounten kann (Gift, Ankh, sonstwas vergessen zu kaufen, kein Problem mehr)
6) Fun

Edit: Wenn man es nicht gleich als erstes mit 70 kauft, bekommt man es durch Ruf "etwas billiger" Meine Freundin hat 18.900 bezahlt


----------



## Frostnova (20. November 2008)

als magier hat man doch von anfang an in dalaran einen besseren ruf, weshalb das mount für magier anfangs billiger ist als für nichtmagier.

zum farmen is das mount nicht schlecht, weil man auch sein übervolles inventar über den händler verkaufen kann.


und ausserdem finde ich es nicht teuer. ständig beschweren sich die leute, dass man an alles immer so einfach rankommt und hier wieder das gegenteil.......niemanden kann man es recht machen. es ist fast wie im richtigen leben. wenn du was haben willst, musst du darauf sparen. was sind denn schon 20k gold :-/


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (20. November 2008)

Das Mount hat 2Händler drauf, einer kann Reparienen und Munition verkaufen, der andere verkauft Reagenzien. Man kann einen oder beide Händler entfernen und man hat dann platz für 2 Passagiere.. (Beim nächsten wiederaufsteigen sind die Händler wieder da)

Ich find ihn super weil man so z.b. auch etwas Gold verdienen kann. Man kann somit jemand helfen schneller zu leveln weil man jeden Ort schneller erreichen kann, oder wenn man nen Kolegen durch eine low Inze ziehen will ist man somit auch schnell dort und braucht nicht zu warten bis er endlich da ist.


----------



## WINDoSt (20. November 2008)

Am Anfang von BC waren 5000g auch unglaublich viel, und man wird das ja nie haben können. Aber mittlerweile gehts ja. So wirds wahrscheinlich auch mit dem Mammut werden. Es kostet viel, man wird aber auch leichter das Gold verdienen können. 

Ich bau mir aber lieber meinen Feuerstuhl.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. November 2008)

WINDoSt schrieb:


> Am Anfang von BC waren 5000g auch unglaublich viel, und man wird das ja nie haben können. Aber mittlerweile gehts ja. So wirds wahrscheinlich auch mit dem Mammut werden. Es kostet viel, man wird aber auch leichter das Gold verdienen können.
> 
> Ich bau mir aber lieber meinen Feuerstuhl.



das schließt sich ja nicht aus.

Wie bei ner Biker Gang. Alle mitm Bock voraus und einer mitnem VW-Bus (Mammut) hinterher.

Ride free, die young!


----------



## HGVermillion (20. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ride free, die young!


Easy Northrend Rider, von höchsten Norden bis nach Silithus mit dem Bike, vorbei anden Sehenwürdigkeiten Northrends, den Östlichen Königreichen und zum Abschluss Kalimdor.

Nur was macht man mit einem Mammut in Tanaris.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. November 2008)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Easy Northrend Rider, von höchsten Norden bis nach Silithus mit dem Bike, vorbei anden Sehenwürdigkeiten Northrends, den Östlichen Königreichen und zum Abschluss Kalimdor.
> 
> Nur was macht man mit einem Mammut in Tanaris.



Kühlen, ganz viel kühlen!!!


----------



## Natsumee (20. November 2008)

also ich nehme mal an mit 60 Marken meint ihr hero marken also die neuen?^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also ich nehme mal an mit 60 Marken meint ihr hero marken also die neuen?^^



Das dicke Mammut bekommste nicht über Marken, sondern das kleine, und da sind es natürlich die neuen Marken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das dicke Mammut bekommste nicht über Marken, sondern das kleine, und da sind es natürlich die neuen Marken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




aso dann hab ich da oben was falsch verstanden

also das dicke kostet fast 20k Gold und hat nen Händler und Repbot und je nach dem 2 plätze für gruppenmitglieder

und was mit dem kleinen? das gleiche einfach kleiner? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aso dann hab ich da oben was falsch verstanden
> 
> also das dicke kostet fast 20k Gold und hat nen Händler und Repbot und je nach dem 2 plätze für gruppenmitglieder
> 
> ...



Das kleine ist einfach ein reitbares Mammut ohne jeder Sonderfunktion!
(aber trotzdem nice)


----------



## Delhoven (20. November 2008)

Ich denke nicht das jemand 19k Gold rauswirft wenn man das für paar Hero marken kaufen kann, wir haben Leute in der Gilde die haben nix zu tun daher schon 100 marken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist geil aber zu teuer, Kollege hats gekauft, der ist son Hardcore Trader.

Haben auch Leute mit 100k Gold aufm Realm die das nicht gekauft haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das kleine ist einfach ein reitbares Mammut ohne jeder Sonderfunktion!
> (aber trotzdem nice)



ach so 

mhm wen ich mal zu viele marken hätte kauf ich es mir ansonst nicht^^

need den teppich^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach so
> 
> mhm wen ich mal zu viele marken hätte kauf ich es mir ansonst nicht^^
> 
> need den teppich^^




hier kannste ma kiecken, ditte is det Kleene

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44230


----------



## Natsumee (20. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> hier kannste ma kiecken, ditte is det Kleene
> 
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44230



200 marken? lol

hies es vorhin nicht 60?^^


----------



## Davatar (20. November 2008)

Steuert sich das Mammut dann wie ein Mount oder wie ein Fahrzeug?


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (20. November 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> Steuert sich das Mammut dann wie ein Mount oder wie ein Fahrzeug?


Wie ein Lastwagen!!!!.... 



Spoiler



spass..wie ein ganz gewöhnliches 100% Mount^^





Klar sagen einige wozu das Mount? Wers haben will kauft es sich, sonst eben nicht.
Auch nicht jeder reiche Mensch kauft sich ein über 250'000Euro Supersportwagen, mache sind mit ihren Toyotas ganz zufrieden.^^


----------



## Belsina5 (20. November 2008)

mein freund hat eins
und es macht total spaß wenn wir zusammen questen wenn ich mitreiten darf^^
außerdem finds ich praktisch wenn händler dabei sind
ich kanns mir leider nicht leisten da ich zu viele twinks habe


----------



## Davatar (20. November 2008)

Belsina5 schrieb:


> mein freund hat eins
> und es macht total spaß wenn wir zusammen questen wenn ich mitreiten darf^^
> außerdem finds ich praktisch wenn händler dabei sind
> ich kanns mir leider nicht leisten da ich zu viele twinks habe



:O Und ich dachte immer durch die vielen Twinks kommt man erst recht ans Geld, weil man seine Sachen selbst farmen und basteln kann und nichts mehr kaufen muss.


----------



## Giggs (20. November 2008)

Hat von euch wer ne ahnung wieviel gold es für die dailys gibt?

Das ich mal ausrechnen kann wie lang es dauern wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (20. November 2008)

Auch wenns jetzt nicht ganz zum Tundra-Mammut-Thema gehört... ich versuchs mal ohne Extra-Fred einzumogeln...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist da eigentlich irgendwas wahres dran, daß das Tundra-Mopped und/oder der Tundra-Flugteppich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht nur vom Erbauer/Erschneider zu benutzen ist, sondern das die einem sowas auch verkaufen können? Ich meine das irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt zu haben.


----------



## Xandars (20. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also ich nehme mal an mit 60 Marken meint ihr hero marken also die neuen?^^



ich meine 60 alteractal-marken für den widdder (bei ally)


zum dicken mamut ich finde 20k azeptabel dafür bekommt man reppbot (ja reppbots verkaufen auch gifte und ankh...) dazu...
denke mal mammut lohnt sich aber nur für welche die sehr oft und lange farmen, da diese nicht allzu oft pause machen müssen für taschen leeren ect.


----------



## Dimortii (20. November 2008)

Ich bin schon dran am Farmen. Dank den hohen Preisen. Die aber natürlich von irgendwelchen semi Intelligenten Leuten gedrückt werden.(Kobalt nur noch 99g WAS??!! ich häts noch für 200 verticken könn....)
Und sonst Questen, questen, questen, questen. 6k hab ich jetzt. Kaltwetterflug ist gekauft also hab ich jetzt erstmal keine ausgaben.


----------



## Hollower (20. November 2008)

Von was für Marken redet ihr für das *große *Mammut? Heroische Marken oder die vom Schlachtfeld?
Wenn heroische Marken: Nur aus Nordend oder auch BC Hero Inis?


----------



## Qonix (20. November 2008)

Und was auch ganz cool ist: du könntest vom höchsten Punkt in WoW bis in die tiefste Schlucht springen und hättest noch nicht mal 1 Schaden, da das Mammut stirbt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, ich habs auch. War einer der ersten auf dem Server und ist immer ne morts Gaudi im TS wenn Leute mit reiten.


----------



## Moraven (20. November 2008)

> :O Und ich dachte immer durch die vielen Twinks kommt man erst recht ans Geld, weil man seine Sachen selbst farmen und basteln kann und nichts mehr kaufen muss.



wenn man für jeden twink 5000G reiten bezahlt dann ists nimma so rosig ^^

lg


----------



## Sascha_BO (20. November 2008)

Wie funktioniert das dann eigentlich mit der Aufmerksamkeit der Gegner und dem Fahrgast?
Mal angenommen man hopplet mit seinem 80er und einem Level1-Frischling im Gepäck auf dem Mammut durch die Scherbenwelt (jaja, relativ unwahrscheinlich)... hat man dann ganz schnell alle umherlaufenden Mobs am A*** weil sie auf den Kackb00n am Rücksitz fixiert sind, oder ignorieren sie das Taxi weil der Level des Fahrers (80) ausschlaggebend ist für diese "Gruppe"?


----------



## Traklar (20. November 2008)

Ich sammel mir lieber die 300 Marken. Denn für nen Deftank sind 20k Gold viel besser in anderen Bereichen brauchbar (Verzauberungen, Sockel etc....). Außerdem finde ich das Chopper viel besser, noch ein paar Mats und ich hab meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das dann eigentlich mit der Aufmerksamkeit der Gegner und dem Fahrgast?
> Mal angenommen man hopplet mit seinem 80er und einem Level1-Frischling im Gepäck auf dem Mammut durch die Scherbenwelt (jaja, relativ unwahrscheinlich)... hat man dann ganz schnell alle umherlaufenden Mobs am A*** weil sie auf den Kackb00n am Rücksitz fixiert sind, oder ignorieren sie das Taxi weil der Level des Fahrers (80) ausschlaggebend ist für diese "Gruppe"?



Also bis jetzt zählt das lvl des Reiters. Hab gestern nen Freund mich mit nehmen lassen (Ich level 23) da wir keinen Magier gefunden haben für Portal nach Scherbenwelt. Hat mich einfach mal mitgenommen und gepullt ham wir nichts. Nur Abmounten sollte er nicht^^.


----------



## Abrox (20. November 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ist da eigentlich irgendwas wahres dran, daß das Tundra-Mopped und/oder der Tundra-Flugteppich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Beim Moped bin ich mir sicher das da jeder benutzen kann.


----------



## Frostnova (20. November 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Auch wenns jetzt nicht ganz zum Tundra-Mammut-Thema gehört... ich versuchs mal ohne Extra-Fred einzumogeln...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kann ich mir nicht vorstellen (aber nix is unmöglich xD )


----------



## Thug (20. November 2008)

Hoffe, es gibt noch mehrere solcher teuren Artikel, gibt ja genug Leute die nicht wissen wohin mit dem ganzen Gold weil sie ganz gut gewirtschaftet haben :=)


----------



## zergerus (20. November 2008)

der chopper is potthässlich und sowas von unpassend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giggs (20. November 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Auch wenns jetzt nicht ganz zum Tundra-Mammut-Thema gehört... ich versuchs mal ohne Extra-Fred einzumogeln...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Flugteppich kann nur von Schneidern geflogen haben, also benötigt eine gewisse berufssparte. Wird schätz ich beim Moped nicht anders sein.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (20. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> /reported wegen Spam/Sinnlos-Thread. Nichts für Ungut.



omg lass deine niemand interessierenden meinungen bei dir.


----------



## Delhoven (20. November 2008)

zergerus schrieb:


> der chopper is potthässlich und sowas von unpassend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wotlk macht schöne Fortschritte, düstere Grafik , gute dunkle Dungeons nicht mehr diese bunte Kacke aus BC und dann versauen die es mit dem unpassenden Motorrad ;D


----------



## grimmjow (20. November 2008)

Wenn man das Vieh mit den Marken kauft, sind die NPC's doch nicht mehr drauf, oder? Also ich für meinen Fall finde die NPC's genial. :O
Reagenzien u.s.w alles parat, aber irgendwie auch schwachsinnig, da man eh immer irgendwo in der Nähe eines FP ist..


----------



## Horscht00 (20. November 2008)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Easy Northrend Rider, von höchsten Norden bis nach Silithus mit dem Bike, vorbei anden Sehenwürdigkeiten Northrends, den Östlichen Königreichen und zum Abschluss Kalimdor.
> 
> Nur was macht man mit einem Mammut in Tanaris.



Grillen ganz fett Grillen :-)


----------



## Philipp23 (20. November 2008)

_This is World of Farmcraft_


----------



## Sascha_BO (20. November 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Also bis jetzt zählt das lvl des Reiters. Hab gestern nen Freund mich mit nehmen lassen (Ich level 23) da wir keinen Magier gefunden haben für Portal nach Scherbenwelt. *Hat mich einfach mal mitgenommen und gepullt ham wir nichts. Nur Abmounten sollte er nicht*^^.


Gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also Taxi kaufen, dann z.B. in Brill bei den Untoten ein paar Anfängern versprechen, sie _"ratzfatz nach UC zu bringen.... natürlich kostenlos!"_ sie in ein tiefsinniges Gespräch verwickeln (oder mit einer vorausreitenden nackten Elfe ablenken), kurz vor UC links abbiegen und auf den schnellsten Weg in die Pestländer wo man sie im Herzen von Andorhal rausschmeißt und sich beömmelt vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (20. November 2008)

also ganz klar... cooles teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vom gold her, pre bc waren 1000g viel jetzt sind 5000 (okay eig auch nicht) viel vllt jetzt ja 25.000 viel^^

naja aber blizz wird wohl kaum etwas verkaufen was sich niemand leisten kann. auf 80 wird man das gold wohl schnell bekommen*


*hoff ich, ich will des auch xD


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (20. November 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*rofl*
/made my day


----------



## riggedi (20. November 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> :O Und ich dachte immer durch die vielen Twinks kommt man erst recht ans Geld, weil man seine Sachen selbst farmen und basteln kann und nichts mehr kaufen muss.


Öh jo, deshalb hab ich mir auch einige Twinks gemacht. Bis auf einen 70er haben auch alle ihr Epic Mount. Also mit Twinks kommt man schnell auf 5-stellige Goldbeträge!

Riggedi


----------



## Davatar (20. November 2008)

Moraven schrieb:


> wenn man für jeden twink 5000G reiten bezahlt dann ists nimma so rosig ^^
> 
> lg



Nunja, paar tausend Gold bekommst Du beim leveln auf die benötigte Flugstufe in Nordend eh zusammen und für die restlichen 2k-3k machst Du noch die Netherschwingenquests, dann hast Du die 5k Gold locker wieder draussen und erst noch nen schönen Drachen.


----------



## Aproc (20. November 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




die Idee könnte von mir sein geil^^


----------



## Qonix (20. November 2008)

Giggs schrieb:


> Der Flugteppich kann nur von Schneidern geflogen haben, also benötigt eine gewisse berufssparte. Wird schätz ich beim Moped nicht anders sein.


Das mit dem Teppisch stimmt aber den CHopper kann man einfahc von einem Ingi herrstellen lasse und kann ihn dann auch wenn man nicht Ingi ist, benutzen. Nur sind die Mats für diese Mount wohl noch teurer oder schwerer zu bekommen als das 19k Gold Mount.


----------



## Valnar93 (20. November 2008)

Ich finde es nicht zu teuer!

mfg


----------



## Qonix (20. November 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nunja, paar tausend Gold bekommst Du beim leveln auf die benötigte Flugstufe in Nordend eh zusammen und für die restlichen 2k-3k machst Du noch die Netherschwingenquests, dann hast Du die 5k Gold locker wieder draussen und erst noch nen schönen Drachen.


Nur blöd das man die Netherschwingenquest erst machen kann wenn man das reiten für 5k hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (20. November 2008)

ich finde es ist eine nette sache leider werd ich nie soviel gold haben=D


----------



## hoti82 (20. November 2008)

Fonkey jeder wird es haben der es auch möchte wenn ich rechne was zu bc zeiten tages quest an gold gaben? da waren in 30 mins 100-130g kein problem also warum regt dir euch so auf am ende von wotlk wird fast jeder mit dem mamnut rumrennen. war bei bc damals doch das gleich epic flugform war am anfang für viele unereichbar aber mit tages quest haben es doch viele bekommen. und genauso verhält es sich mit dem mahmut


----------



## Davatar (20. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Nur blöd das man die Netherschwingenquest erst machen kann wenn man das reiten für 5k hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da es sich um die Twinks handelt hat man ja die 5k bereits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anders gesagt: Mit Deinem Main erarbeitest Du Dir 5k Gold. Nun kaufst Du Dir das grosse Fliegen und machst die Netherschwingenquest. Somit hast Du sagen wir 2500 Gold gemacht.
Jetzt levelst Du nen Twink hoch, der erhält beim leveln 2500 Gold. Mit ihm machst Du dann die Netherschwingenquest. Somit hast Du sagen wir 2500 Gold gemacht.
Jetzt levelst Du nen Twink hoch, der erhält beim leveln 2500 Gold. Mit ihm machst Du dann die Netherschwingenquest. Somit hast Du sagen wir 2500 Gold gemacht.
Jetzt levelst Du nen Twink hoch, der erhält beim leveln 2500 Gold. Mit ihm machst Du dann die Netherschwingenquest. Somit hast Du sagen wir 2500 Gold gemacht.
Jetzt levelst Du nen Twink hoch, der erhält beim leveln 2500 Gold. Mit ihm machst Du dann die Netherschwingenquest. Somit hast Du sagen wir 2500 Gold gemacht.
Jetzt levelst Du nen Twink hoch, der erhält beim leveln 2500 Gold. Mit ihm machst Du dann die Netherschwingenquest. Somit hast Du sagen wir 2500 Gold gemacht.
Jetzt levelst Du nen Twink hoch, der erhält beim leveln 2500 Gold. Mit ihm machst Du dann die Netherschwingenquest. Somit hast Du sagen wir 2500 Gold gemacht.
Jetzt levelst Du nen Twink hoch, der erhält beim leveln 2500 Gold. Mit ihm machst Du dann die Netherschwingenquest. Somit hast Du sagen wir 2500 Gold gemacht.
Jetzt levelst Du nen Twink hoch, der erhält beim leveln 2500 Gold. Mit ihm machst Du dann die Netherschwingenquest. Somit hast Du sagen wir 2500 Gold gemacht.
Jetzt levelst Du nen Twink hoch, der erhält beim leveln 2500 Gold. Mit ihm machst Du dann die Netherschwingenquest. Somit hast Du sagen wir 2500 Gold gemacht.
...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (20. November 2008)

Urgh... nee... ich schlaf' schon beim Questen total ein, weil ich das so langweilig finde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist wohl ein Mount, was ich nie haben werde... egal.^^


----------



## Qonix (20. November 2008)

Wer macht schon so viele Twinks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerMavgier (20. November 2008)

wie ist das überhaupt mit dem mitnehemn? muss man eine art einladung an spieler senden das die aufmounten dürfen oder kann jeder xbelibiege aufsteigen der gerade da ist und einen freien platz sieht?
also gibt es ein interface dafür wer wo sitzen darf und wen man wann runterschmeißen kann?


----------



## BunnyBunny (20. November 2008)

Tschuldigung,

aber diese Flamer "Das bekomme ich ja nie im Leben zusammen, fu blizzard" verstehe ich nicht. Ist es nicht irgendwo und irgendwie langweilig wenn jeder alles haben kann? Ist es nicht der Sinn des Spiels das man durch besondere Leistungen besondere Sachen erhält?

Denkt mal darüber nach Leute


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. November 2008)

Nochmal:

1) Großes Mammut (mit Händler und Taxi Funktion) = je nach Ruf zwischen 18 und 20 K GOLD (keine Marken)
2) Normales Reitmammut (ohne Sonderfunktion) = 200 (neue) Marken
3) PvP Mammut (ohne Sonderfunktion) = keine Ahnung wer macht schon PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4) Motorrad = nicht Bop also vom Ingiekumpel oder im AH
5) Fliegender Teppich = Bop (also nur Schneider)

Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. November 2008)

motorrad nicht bop interessant naja mal schauen ob ich mir einen zulege gabs nicht mal ein bild von einem für 2 personen?

oder gibts nur den einsitzer?


----------



## Qonix (20. November 2008)

DerMavgier schrieb:


> wie ist das überhaupt mit dem mitnehemn? muss man eine art einladung an spieler senden das die aufmounten dürfen oder kann jeder xbelibiege aufsteigen der gerade da ist und einen freien platz sieht?
> also gibt es ein interface dafür wer wo sitzen darf und wen man wann runterschmeißen kann?


Man muss in einer Gruppe sein um aufsteigen zu können und du hast dann in der Petleiste 2 Knöpfe wo du draufklicken kannst und jemandem wen du willst runter werfen kannst.


----------



## blizor (20. November 2008)

Kann mir nichtmal mein flugmount leisten xD


----------



## EspCap (20. November 2008)

Tja... Blizz will wohl Gold aus dem Umlauf ziehen : /


----------



## Shaniya (20. November 2008)

Die 20k sind mir eindeutig zu viel, auch wenn ich sie habe, werde ich sie dafür nicht ausgeben!

Das Motorrad wird auch nicht viel günstiger sein, ich denk mal die Materialkosten liegen auch so bei ca. 15k - kann ich aber noch schlecht einschätzen.

Ich werde mir aber auf jeden Fall den Teppich "knüpfen"! ^^


----------



## Dalaran (20. November 2008)

Boah eh... für mich war früher Stufe 70 ein Luxxus... Und jetzt das


----------



## fataly (20. November 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Tja... Blizz will wohl Gold aus dem Umlauf ziehen : /


auch gut so^^ was da so an questen zusammenkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber in zeiten der schweren finanzkrisen so ein protz"suv"mammut um 20k gold zu verkaufen tz, sagt da die d.e.h.t.a 
nichts dagegen?


----------



## Morphes (20. November 2008)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Die 20k sind mir eindeutig zu viel, auch wenn ich sie habe, werde ich sie dafür nicht ausgeben!
> 
> Das Motorrad wird auch nicht viel günstiger sein, ich denk mal die Materialkosten liegen auch so bei ca. 15k - kann ich aber noch schlecht einschätzen.
> 
> Ich werde mir aber auf jeden Fall den Teppich "knüpfen"! ^^


Glaube ich nicht. Die Materialkosten der Helis sind auch nicht so hoch.


----------



## Shaniya (20. November 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Die Materialkosten der Helis sind auch nicht so hoch.




Nur die Mats die man beim Händler kauft kosten 12.500 Gold + die mats die man noch selber beschaffen muss, verschiedene Erze (teilweise mit cd), Schrauben, Felle etc.


----------



## Contemptio (20. November 2008)

Mein epicflugskill hatte ich auch erst 1 Woche vor wotlk, obwohl ich seit releas exzessiver wow Spieler bin :>
Gezielt gefarmt habe ich dafür nie. Ich hatte lediglich das Gold irgendwann zusammen, wobei ich mir immer die besten Verzauberungen etc. geleistet habe.

Denke, dass es mit dem Mammut auch so sein wird.


----------



## HappyChaos (20. November 2008)

naja,ich hatte es nicht geglaubt,als ich es gestern gesehen hab,da lief einer mit dem 20k g mammut in sw rum^^


----------



## Thelive (20. November 2008)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Ich hab es schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Screen...??Blub


----------



## Davatar (20. November 2008)

Thelive schrieb:


> Screen...??Blub



Nix Screen, solche Typen gabs schon paar Tage nach Start des Addons. Gab einige Leute, die vor dem Addon die 20k schon zusammen hatten.


----------



## Qonix (20. November 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nix Screen, solche Typen gabs schon paar Tage nach Start des Addons. Gab einige Leute, die vor dem Addon die 20k schon zusammen hatten.


War ja auch nicht schwer. Bei den vielen Tagesquest und wenn man in Raids und Inis nie gestorben ist gabs auch nochmal ordentlich Gold.

Also ich habs mir am, hmm, Samtag wars, jo genau, gekauft und bin damit in Dalaran und ganz Drachenöde rumgehüpft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (20. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=kZ6XlFOh5kA

So, ein Video wo einer einmal zeigt wie so ein Mammut aussieht. [Einfach auf "Hohe Qualität" klicken]

Aber ich finde es sieht schon komisch aus, weil das ist (Meiner Meinung nach) nicht möglich, das man bei dem gewackel lange draufbleiben kann/will.

Aber wie meine Vorposter schon sagten: die 2 Händler sind hilfreich, oder man will einem Freund beim Questen helfen, oder einfach Spaß damit haben!

Edit: Rechtschreibfehler korrigiert


----------



## Disel (20. November 2008)

also letzte woche hatte ich 52k gold

20k fürs mammut ausgegeben
8k für den dalaran ring
1k fürs fliegen
2k für den greif

21k hab ich noch, 10k geb ich noch fürs eismammut aus wofür ich noch ruf brauche

also 20k find ich net so schlimm
beim leveln mach ich sogar jeden tag 5-15 tagesquests

und mit level 80 werden wieder jeden tag 25 tagesquests gemacht

und wer wissen will woher ich das gold habe, kann ich gerne sagen einfach jeden tag 25 tagesquests machen
hab seid Juli bis wotlk start alle verfügbaren tagesquests mit einem char gemacht, is zwar langweilig aber es lohnt sich, nach 1 woche is eh schon alles im kopf und alles geht automatisch, statt wie manche in if oder shat zu stehen hab ich einfach jeden tag 90min für die 25 quests investiert


----------



## goggL (20. November 2008)

heult nicht rum ihr naps.
gold hat man seit bc wie sand am meer. wenn ihr nicht immer so oft im ah shopen würdet, sondern euch den krämpel farmen würdet, hättet ihr auch genug gold. genau wie bei dem 5k gold epic reiten, alle nur am heulen, ekelhaft.


----------



## Shurkien (20. November 2008)

Bexor schrieb:


> Ich hab mir für 720g mit meinem Hexer lieber den Bären gekauft.. der ist wenigstens bezahlbar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


+


Nur schade das der Bär so schön ist wie Angela Merkel


----------



## Arben (20. November 2008)

Und so einzigartig wie Sand in der Wüste...


----------



## Ahti (20. November 2008)

Also der Preis der Reittiere dort ist von euerm Ruf bei den Kirin Tor abhängig

Mehr ruf=Weniger Kosten für die MOunts


----------



## Nehar (20. November 2008)

Bexor schrieb:


> Ich hab mir für 720g mit meinem Hexer lieber den Bären gekauft.. der ist wenigstens bezahlbar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die Dalaran Bären sind so abartig hässlich btw  Z'A und Black war bear ftw ! 


On Topic: Ist halt für Leute die iwie auf soviel Gold kommen, find ich auch voll ok.


----------



## Nukularreaktor (20. November 2008)

Giggs schrieb:


> Der Flugteppich kann nur von Schneidern geflogen haben, also benötigt eine gewisse berufssparte. Wird schätz ich beim Moped nicht anders sein.


ne, die chopper/feuerstühle können von allen benutzt werden, sonst gäbe es z.B. ja auch den Erfolg nich


----------



## Nightroad (20. November 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> Die Dalaran Bären sind so abartig hässlich btw  Z'A und Black war bear ftw !
> 
> 
> On Topic: Ist halt für Leute die iwie auf soviel Gold kommen, find ich auch voll ok.




red bearon is noch geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (20. November 2008)

Also wenn ihr Kirin Tor ehrfürchtig habt kostet es nur noch 16000 Gold, immerhin etwas
Hab übrigens eben eins gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maine- (20. November 2008)

mit ruf wird es im einige g billiger


----------



## Sujin (20. November 2008)

Xandars schrieb:


> kannst dir auch das für 800g oder für 60marken bzw 3x30marken holen .. ^^


 Wie 800g ?? ein Mammut ?? oha... wircklich jetzt ?


----------



## Griwn (20. November 2008)

Also ich habe  es mir für 20k für meinen druiden gekauft und man is derzeit aufjedenfall ein hinkucker^^
Auch gildies die in meiner grp dann sind oder andere nehme ich natürlich gerne mit, die freuen sich wie die schneekönige^^
Also für mich haben sich die 20k gelohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KiLLa239 (20. November 2008)

Ich gründe damit ein Unternehmen! 

Ich rase damit durch die Quest Gebiete und biete mobil Reperatur, Reagenzien, Munni und ein Taxi an ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (20. November 2008)

Das is n super mount wenn man wieder mitten beim questen is, die rüssi is rot reagänzien sind alle, Mammut raus neue Reagänzien gekauft repariert und  den ganzen schrott verkauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lôwrey (20. November 2008)

"DAMN!!! THATS BIG!..
hmm..what if a tauren sat on it... OH SHIT IT WOULD BECOME BIG PAPPA/MAMMA! =D"

interessant frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ansich ist das mammut ja schon groß genug, aber "wächst" es, wenn nen taure drauf sitzt?


----------



## Qonix (21. November 2008)

Nö, das Mammut bleibt immer gleich gross, ob nun ein Untoter oder ein Taure drauf sitzt ist egal.


----------



## Preform (21. November 2008)

Das Mammut-Mount ist nicht nur zum "fun" da, sondern eher für Raidgilden bzw. Raids gedacht. Da reicht es ja auch, wenn der Raidleader beispielsweise so ein Ding hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 19k Gold sollten für ne richtige Raidgilde sowieso kein Problem darstellen^^


----------



## Frostnova (21. November 2008)

praktisch wäre es noch, wenn man einen bestimmten anteil, von dem was andere bei den händlern kaufen oder repen, bekommen würde. dann heisst es am raidabend nicht mehr "20.00 uhr vor der inze, gerept und alle reaginzien am mann" sondern "wehe es kommt einer, der nicht mindestens 80% rot ist" ^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (21. November 2008)

Lôwrey schrieb:


> interessant frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ebenso interessant... schrumpft es auf Zwergenmammut-Größe wenn´s von ´nem Gnom geritten wird?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und warum ist eigentlich das süüüße kleine Pony aus der DK-Start-Questreihe nicht als Mount verfügbar? 
Mit meinem ersten Test-Draenei-DK sah es aus als würde er über dem Boden schweben... und aus seinem "Schritt" wäre ein Pferdekopf gewachsen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## switchblader (21. November 2008)

Kann das sein,dass die 2 Gamer (nicht NPCs) die der Besitzer transportiert.- sitzend auf dem Mount kämpfen können? Waren gestern Sholazarbecken (richtig geschrieben?) etwas durchgeritten,- da  sahs so aus.- als würde der Besitzer des Mammuts um den Mob rumreiten.- und die 2 hinten drauf.- haben mit Gewehr und Armbrust geschossen.
Gruss switch   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (21. November 2008)

Frostnova schrieb:


> praktisch wäre es noch, wenn man einen bestimmten anteil, von dem was andere bei den händlern kaufen oder repen, bekommen würde. dann heisst es am raidabend nicht mehr "20.00 uhr vor der inze, gerept und alle reaginzien am mann" sondern "wehe es kommt einer, der nicht mindestens 80% rot ist" ^^


Das haben sie schon bei den RepBots nicht gemacht, warum nun gerade beim Mammut ^^


----------



## abe15 (21. November 2008)

Ich farme das Gold indem ich es nicht farme.
Allen die ich auf dem Mammut sehe lasse ich gern ein /lol zukommen, und bin dabei nur zu traurig darüber das es /bedauern oder /opfer nicht gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (21. November 2008)

Scheinbar funktioniert das Mammut ja doch wie ein Fahrzeug und nicht wie ein Mount. Das ist echt schade, denn die Fahrzeugsteuerung ist nicht wirklich toll...


----------



## Qonix (21. November 2008)

Was ist denn an der Steuerenung von Fahrzeugen und vom normal anders?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Was ist denn an der Steuerenung von Fahrzeugen und vom normal anders?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




du musst nicht warten bis dir das Lämpchen anzeigt das der Dieselmotor Betriebstemperatur hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne im Ernst ich zitiere mal den besten Post bisher dazu:



Beniah schrieb:


> Ich habe das Ding gekauft und ich halte es für verbugged. Das ganze funktioniert wie ein Fahrzeug, und das hat Vor-, aber vor allem auch Nachteile:
> 
> + Man kann damit überall runter springen. Es hat eigene Hp und wird sterben. Man selbst mountet einfach ab und errreicht den Boden unbeschadet.
> + Die beiden Händler sind vorallem für diejeneigen praktisch, die regelmäßig vergessen reagenzien zu kaufen oder immer volle Taschen haben. Ausserdem kann man reparieren.
> ...



da iss alles drin


----------



## Davatar (21. November 2008)

Geh mal die Daily-Drachenquest machen wo man nen Drachen fliegt und blaue Drachen vom Himmel schiessen musst, dann weisst Du was ich meine:
1) Du kannst keine NPCs anquatschen, d.h. -> reparieren, questen, handeln klappt alles nicht
2) Deine Leisten werden durch Fahrzeugleisten ersetzt, d.h. wenn Du kämpfen willst, musst Du zuerst manuell abmounten (sprich auf den Knopf unten rechts drücken), dann wirst Du runtergeworfen und nach grob geschätzt 5 Sekunden kannst Du dann erst kämpfen. In diesen 5 Sekunden kannst Du aber angegriffen werden (auch wenn zuerst das Mount Schaden erleidet und dann erst Du).
3) Du kannst mit keinen Gegenständen interagieren, d.h. Du kannst nichts benutzen, das Du für ne Quest brauchst (Gong schlagen, Hebel ziehen, etc) und auch nichts sammeln (Kräuter, Erze), sondern musst auch wieder mühsam manuell abmounten (mit den bereits erwähnten 5 Sekunden), sammeln und dann wieder aufmounten.

Sprich das normale Spiel kannst Du mit nem Fahrzeug eigentlich vergessen.

Der einzige Vorteil ist, dass der Fall- und Angriffsschaden aufs Fahrzeug gehn bis das Fahrzeug stirbt, d.h. Du kannst beliebig hoch hinunterfallen und wirst es überleben (sofern Du Dich nicht vom Rand der Scherben stürzt), aber das hebt leider die vielen Nachteile nicht auf.

Edit: Normales Aufmounten funktioniert idR auch nicht (wobei das zumindest bei den Quests unterschiedlich ausfällt glaub ich). D.h. es kann sein, dass Du zuerst das Vieh rufen musst (normal: Knopf drücken) und dann nochmals draufsitzen, d.h. Rechtsklick aufs Tier.


----------

